# Ferry discounts



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which ferry companies do these discounts apply to?

Is it just cross channel ferries?

How do we get them?

Kev.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

kev

what do you mean? MHF subscribers' discounts? or general discounts by using C&CC or CC etc? 

If it's the MHF discount, it's Seafance, and 10% off their normal fares when booking on line directly. See the discounts section for details


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for the delay Mike,

Just got back from Arran, (brill) I was meaning the MHF discounts, and was hoping some would apply to the CalMac group, as it was just short of £100 to go to Arran and on to Kintyre, which seems a bit over the top, but they do hav a monopoly.

Kev.


----------

